# Paris Pro/Am



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

My friend and I leave tomorrow morning from Jacksonville FL and its a 16 hour trip. We will roll in Wednesday around lunch. I shoot a Hoyt Podium X and my friend is sponsored by Bear. We're going to Paris for the same reason Texans came to Fl, to play-the-game!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

A great shoot - I will be shooting Open A. I get in late Wednesday, will be on the practice range bright and early Thursday.

A bonus is I get to see my parents as they come up from San Antonio.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

My wife I will be leaving Wednesday and roll in sometime Wednesday night..I will be shooting my Hoyt podium in open b and she will be shooting women's hunter with her Hoyt charger until her new bow gets here which will be in a couple weeks.we are coming to Paris the same reason we went to Florida and phoenix to have a good time see some friends make some new ones and enjoy shooting some foam animals..and also this year Paris is gone kinda be our vacation she ain't been to Texas and so here we come... Oh and I almost forgot to eat some real brisket


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

For all the return visitors to Paris, TX...are there any places you'd recommend to dinner? Authentic TX fare or suggestions for some "must try" places to eat while in town...

thanks


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll be there, shooting women's hunter with a Mathews Chill. I'm going for the fun and the new experience! This will only be my 2nd pro/am, ever, and I've never been to Paris. Looking forward to seeing all my friends an making new ones! Headed that way now from San Antonio with a few stops along the way.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Both my shooting partner and I will be there in OpenB. I'll be shooting my Msthews HTR and he , his trusty C4. Oh and coming from good Ole Mississippi


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I wish everyone a safe and secure trip. .I will not be able to go this year..have a wonderful time and hopefully it won't be muddy...but that is part of the fun


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I just checked the weather its gone be muddy


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I just checked the weather its gone be muddy


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Labs said:


> For all the return visitors to Paris, TX...are there any places you'd recommend to dinner? Authentic TX fare or suggestions for some "must try" places to eat while in town...
> 
> thanks


The Italian place just down the road from the shoot is awesome - doesn't look like much from the outside but its really good.

Lots of places to choose from


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

If you like catfish this place is great. I think you need to make reservations. It is always packed.

Fish Fry 
3500 Ne Loop 286
Paris, TX
(903) 785-6144

For Mexican Food
Ta Mollys
2835 Ne Loop 286
Paris, TX
(903) 784-4706

La Familia
303 20th St Ne
Paris, TX
(903) 737-0779

Barbeque

Bodacious BBQ
3180 N Main St
Paris, TX
(903) 783-0012

Scholl Bros. BBQ
3180 N Main St
Paris, TX
(903) 783-0012

There is a Chilis and Applebees also.

These are just few. There are many good places to eat.


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, appreciate the info now we just have to decide what to try...


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Labs said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the info now we just have to decide what to try...


Don's Catfish Dock on Hwy 271 North of Paris is also great.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Garceau said:


> The Italian place just down the road from the shoot is awesome - doesn't look like much from the outside but its really good.
> 
> Lots of places to choose from


I'll second that!


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Open b class, e35. closest pro am to tulsa so I wouldn't miss it. Plus it's my birthday weekend so it gives me and the wife an excuse to escape from the youngins


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

We'll roll in Thursday before lunch. I shoot Open A... Dragging my trusty Supra Max(es).

We always eat at the seafood buffet up towards Hugo, OK....don't know the name but it is pretty good.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably later Thursday.
Senior Master...Ben Pearson Advantage...
Shoot Paris then head down to Weatherford for a couple days with family there.
Stake 17....sure wish Claude was goin'...
Mucks are packed and it looks like we'll need 'em.


----------



## soundtx (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in. Chill X, senior open class. Food wise my camper. Elk tamales and enchiladas. Venison fajitas.What brings me to paris? only 2 hours from the house


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Leaving late Thursday, will roll in Friday. My Chill X is with me. Semi Pro. As far as food, I am only aware of two eating places. The What-A-Burger in the center of town and the What-A-Burger near the Days Inn.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I wish everyone a safe and secure trip. .I will not be able to go this year..have a wonderful time and hopefully it won't be muddy...but that is part of the fun


Sorry you won't be making it Tim...I'll bring you some dried mud...of course it will have all the water squeezed out of it by then.

Stay well..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

shootist said:


> Leaving late Thursday, will roll in Friday. My Chill X is with me. Semi Pro. As far as food, I am only aware of two eating places. The What-A-Burger in the center of town and the What-A-Burger near the Days Inn.


Knowing where What-a-burger is is all you need to know.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Knowing where What-a-burger is is all you need to know.


Zactly!


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

We had a short rain today and more is expected Thursday and Friday. It's already muddy and it's going to get worse! Wear your Muck boots.


----------



## splitbeam145 (Jun 25, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Probably later Thursday.
> Senior Master...Ben Pearson Advantage...
> Shoot Paris then head down to Weatherford for a couple days with family there.
> Stake 17....sure wish Claude was goin'...
> Mucks are packed and it looks like we'll need 'em.


Weatherford,TX?
That's where I live and we're headed up to Paris early Friday morning.
Stop by Bargain Hunters across the highway from Home Depot while in Weatherford. I help out there and we have a 
little of everything for people to look at and buy.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Had sholls bar b que tonite and boy hidey that was sho nuff good....and went found some rubber boots


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Rubber boots are getting to be in mighty short supply in Paris.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Buddy if a feller had the muck boot and rain coat consession out here he could clean up sho nuff


----------

